# Hello Everyone



## etherrollermillguy (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey Guys -

I am the owner/operator of the Ether Roller Mill in Ether,NC and just joined today. We have been running for 3 years since I was a home haunter and it is good to see so many like myself. Just wanted to say hello!

Thanks -
JG Maynard


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Ether!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello and Welcome!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Ah, fresh brains to pick.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey,
I looked you up....looks like a top-notch haunt.
Glad you joined us.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum ether!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Aboard!!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome EMRG!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

